# Pretty fun site (Jackson Pollock material)



## MikeH (Oct 10, 2008)

Jackson Pollock by Miltos Manetas, original design by Stamen, press any key to s

My art teacher showed this site to me. Mostly for those who are into minimalism and splatter paintings. I had some things turn out pretty cool looking. Just hope you get a good color combination.



Here's a picture I did a few minutes ago. Nothing special, just cool looking.


----------



## thesimo (Oct 10, 2008)

yeah thats a cool site indeed, its fun to flick paint everywhere sometimes


----------

